

Show HN: FPGA build environment generator - saard

Last week I released a web-based, automated build environment / Makefile generator for FPGA projects:<p>http://www.boldport.com<p>It's just a start, and I'd appreciate feedback. Tell me what sucks about it, what you love, where to improve. (BTW, I'm happy to help anyone who's interested to set up or convert their projects to work with the "boldport flow"!)<p>In this context, my proposal for a scalable and version control friendly project structure for FPGA designs may be interesting as well:<p>https://www.boldport.com/docs/fpgaproj
======
limmeau
Have you thought of using your technology to generate Makefiles for projects
based on C, Autotools, Pkg-config, etc. ? (Read as: I don't do FPGAs, but
those build processes are not particularly fun to set up).

~~~
saard
Yup, the architecture of boldport is generic and can adapt to (almost) any
software stack. I'm an FPGA design expert so that's where I started.

------
ColinWright
Clickables:

<http://www.boldport.com>

<https://www.boldport.com/docs/fpgaproj>

------
Geee
One suggestion would be to consider adding MyHDL to language choices.

~~~
saard
Yes, thanks, that's in the works.

------
jerome_etienne
nice idea! keep on the good work

~~~
saard
Thanks! What did you like about it?

